# More good news for BMW EVs - MiniE study shows drivers love their all electric cars



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Why is it so hard to write headlines without typos? Seems to happen again and again.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Because I'm not as perfect as you?

Thanks for the heads up, fixed.

Tim


----------



## Western Skier (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm sure they _really_ are enjoying their coal-fired cars that restrict them to a certain small area to travel within. 

I'll stick to 93-octane hydrocarbon


----------

